
Giant predatory worms invaded France, but scientists just noticed them - dankohn1
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/speaking-of-science/wp/2018/05/22/giant-predatory-worms-invaded-france-but-scientists-just-noticed-them/
======
JPLeRouzic
Is it me or is there only this scientist (Jean-Lou Justine [0]) who reports
about this invasion?

All articles that I find in French are written since a few days only and they
point directly or indirectly to M. Justine and all have the nearly the same
wording and pictures as in the WP article "

[0] [http://isyeb.mnhn.fr/directory/pages-
personnelles/article/ju...](http://isyeb.mnhn.fr/directory/pages-
personnelles/article/justine-jean-lou?lang=fr)

------
qz3
> A colleague once tried to put a flatworm in his mouth, Justine recounted.
> The man still describes it as “one of the worst experiences of his life.”

You just gotta love scientists.

